# Anyone using a skin with your Kindle Fire?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

If so, matte or glossy?  What brand?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope.

Haven't seen the point of skins since my K1.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not using a Decal skin, but one made from TPU that I picked up from Amazon, Fosmon DURA S Series TPU Case...I would link to the item but it doesn't look like Amazon it's self is offering the product right now, just individual sellers/stores on Amazon.

I found I can't tolerate the rubbery stuff on the back and sides of the new Fire and this covers it up well and improves the over feel and grip of the device. 
This is what it looks like, it's kinda both glossy and matte


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Yep, I use a DecalGirl skin on my Kindle Fire - Moon Tree My Fire1 had it glossy, my replacement has it matte. I think I prefer the glossy version. I don't have a cover.

My 11 year old son has a TARDIS skin on his Kindle Fire, it is glossy. He has a clear hard cover on it.

My 9 yr old and 7 yr old have covers, no skin on their Kindle Fire. They both want a skin.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm guessing a skin for a tablet would only be useful for the back, right? I never use mine without its case, so I don't see a need for a skin.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> I'm guessing a skin for a tablet would only be useful for the back, right? I never use mine without its case, so I don't see a need for a skin.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


No, you can put a skin around the outside black edge around the screen. A lot of people like the look. I like the black and have a cover, so I don't skin mine. Some people have, however, used the back part of a skin on the inside of the front of their cover.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had skins on my Kindles but have never seen the need on my Fires.  I have the Amazon cover on the HD and the lining of the front cover seems like a much better thing to have facing the glass (when it is closed) than would be a skin.

And I do think there are some fantastic skins out there..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'd rather have the lining, too, but I've read that people have put the skin on the inside of covers; just thought I'd mention it.

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a decalgirl skin now but got a screen protector (matte and can now read in the sunlight) so since I had to take it off, splurged on a gelaskin skin. I will be using it in my marware case. It will arrive tomorrow so I'll post pics then. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I currently have a matte Decalgirl skin (Haiku) on my k-fire and have it in a persimmon Amazon cover.    I only use the skin on the front around the screen.  The design is very simple but since this is where I hold it, this helps with fingerprints.  The matte looks OK but was wondering about trying a glossy one.  I wish we could use the wallpapers with the k-fires.  I ordered a Gelaskin for my mini iPad and that should be here in a few days.    There is less area to hold on to with the mini and it is slick so hoping the skin will give me a better grip on it.  I'm not sure if the Gelaskin will be matte or glossy.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a skin for an old kindle of mine (cant remember which one!) but it didn't fit in the case with it on, so I took it off and never used it again, waste of cash!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

All of the below are the backs of my skinned devices. a Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9, a Kindle Touch (ignore the black box-its a sticker), and a Kindle Fire HD 8.9. The 1st is a Decalgirl skin in matte, the other two are Gelaskins that don't come in matte/shiny as far as I can tell. With the exception of the KT, I use a matte screen protector under the skin and the lowest profile cases that I can find. I used a Blurex on the Samsung and the Marware Microshell that I reviewed on this site (and still love)


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Nope.  All of my devices are completely naked (Even my cell phone).  I only use covers / cases for transporting and never use any type of screen protector at all for anything.  My phone doesn't even get a case for transporting, just tossed in my purse and it is completely fine, screen and all (Droid 3 if it matters).

sue


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Jesslyn, I love the skins you chose. Thanks for the pics.


----------

